# Feelin' Like I Know Nothing!



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

if you want to learn about movement you might try getting the book/dvd dogsteps 

the other thing would be to get a copy of the illustrated breed standard that will help a great deal...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Caryn,

My father used to always tell me growing up "The less you know, the more you know. The more you know, the less you know." As I have experienced life, I have come to find out that when you know the basics, you think you know everything, once you start learning more, you realize there is so much you do not know....

I know very little about movement, but when I went to the Golden Retriever National in RI, the "mother of movement" Rachel "Pagey" Elliot was there. She passed away a few months later, but I was fortunate enough to buy a autographed book "From Hoofbeats to Dog Steps". This book really helped me understand how important proper conformation is to the movement of a dog and horse.

She also has "Dogsteps". Check out the link below:

Golden Retriever Club of America - History


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Definitely check into the resources already listed. Here's another I like:
CanineLO_090504

Another thing that can be helpful is to video tape dogs moving and watch it again and again and again. At slower and slower and slower rates.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

AKC used to sell a Golden Retriever video but I don't see it on their site anymore. GRCA sells a Golden Retriever dvd that was produced and directed by Pagey Elliott: The Golden Retriever DVD

A really good general book on structure and anatomy is K-9 Structure and Terminology by Edward Gilbert, Jr & Thelma Brown.

Another one that I've never read but know because they used to print these in some of the dog show magazines is An Eye For A Dog: Illustrated Guide to Judging Purebred Dogs


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

A Study of the Golden Retriever by Marcia Schlehr also called the Blue Book is, I believe, the classic. You can get it from the Golden Retriever Club of America. They have other resources also.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I liked Structure In Action by Pat Hastings- very helpful.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for all of the wonderful suggestions guys! Looks like I have some shopping to do! =]


----------

